# Jersey milk cow for sale (western NC)



## happydog (May 7, 2008)

I have a 3 year old registered Jersey for sale for $1,600. She's halter broke, leads well, and is very friendly. If you're looking for a problem free milk cow, she's it. She's giving 2-3 gallons a day of sweet, creamy milk. She is bred back and due to calve in January. She has a great udder and nice size teats for hand milking or machine.

We're trying to pare down our herd for the winter and she's the only one I really feel comfortable with rehoming. She's a really nice girl and gives great milk. I'd be glad to answer any questions. I really want her to go to a good home.


----------

